# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  الإمارات - خليفة يصدر قانون مكافحة التمييز ونبذ الكراهية وازدراء الأديان

## hazem mohamed

أصدر رئيس الإمارات الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان الاثنين مرسوم قانون يجرم "التمييز بين الأفراد أو الجماعات على أساس الدين أو العقيدة أو المذهب أو الملة أو الطائفة أو العرق أو اللون أو الأصل الإثني، كما يكافح استغلال الدين في تكفير الأفراد أو الجماعات بعقوبات تصل إلى الإعدام إذا اقترن الرمي بالكفر تحريضا على القتل فوقعت الجريمة نتيجة لذلك".




وأفادت وكالة أنباء الإمارات الرسمية أن المرسوم ينص على "تطبيق عقوبات رادعة للجمعيات والفعاليات الداعية لازدراء الأديان أو التمييز أو إثارة خطاب الكراهية".



وكانت الإمارات العربية المتحدة أصدرت العام الماضي قانونا لمكافحة الإرهاب أورد لائحة من 83 مجموعة اعتبرت "إرهابية" بينها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.

أصدر صاحب السمو الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان رئيس الدولة، حفظه الله، مرسوماً بقانون يقضي بتجريم الأفعال المرتبطة بازدراء الأديان ومقدساتها ومكافحة كافة أشكال التمييز ونبذ خطاب الكراهية، وتجريم التمييز بين الأفراد أو الجماعات على أساس الدين أو العقيدة أو المذهب أو الملة أو الطائفة أو العرق أو اللون أو الأصل الإثني، ومكافحة استغلال الدين في تكفير الأفراد والجماعات بعقوبات تصل إلى الإعدام إذا اقترن الرمي بالكفر تحريضاً على القتل فوقعت الجريمة نتيجة لذلك، وتطبيق عقوبات رادعة للجمعيات والفعاليات الداعية لازدراء الأديان أو التمييز أو إثارة خطاب الكراهية، وتصل العقوبة إلى السجن ومليون درهم للدعم المالي للأفعال المجرمة بنصوص القانون.

وقال صاحب السموّ الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، نائب رئيس الدولة، رئيس مجلس الوزراء حاكم دبي، رعاه الله، على «تويتر»: أصدر صاحب السمو رئيس الدولة، حفظه الله، قانوناً لمكافحة التمييز والكراهية الذي يجرم كافة أشكال ازدراء الأديان والمقدسات وخطابات الكراهية والتكفير.

وأكد سموّه: وحدة المجتمع وتماسكه والمساواة بين جميع أفراده، بدون تمييز، هي ضمان لاستقراره وسعادته.. والفتن والجدل وإثارة الكراهية هي تفكيك له من داخله.
ووفقاً للقانون الذي يحمل الرقم 2 لسنة 2015 فإنه يحظر الإساءة إلى الذات الإلهية أو الأديان أو الأنبياء أو الرسل أو الكتب السماوية أو دور العبادة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون أو التمييز بين الأفراد أو الجماعات على أساس الدين أو العقيدة أو المذهب أو الملة أو الطائفة أو العرق أو اللون أو الأصل الإثني.. كما جرم القانون كل قول أو عمل من شأنه إثارة الفتنة أو النعرات أو التمييز بين الأفراد أو الجماعات من خلال نشره على شبكة المعلومات أو شبكات الاتصالات أو المواقع الإلكترونية أو المواد الصناعية أو وسائل تقنية المعلومات أو أي وسيلة من الوسائل المقروءة أو المسموعة أو المرئية وذلك بمختلف طرق التعبير كالقول أو الكتابة أو الرسم.

ووفقاً لنص المرسوم بقانون فيتم تجريم كل من يقوم بالإساءة إلى الأديان أو إحدى شعائرها أو مقدساتها  أو تجريحها أو التطاول عليها أو السخرية منها أو المساس بها، كما يجرم القانون التعدي على أي من الكتب السماوية بالتحريف أو الإتلاف أو التدنيس أو الإساءة بأي شكل من الأشكال إلى جانب تجريم التخريب أو الإتلاف أو الإساءة أو التدنيس لدور العبادة أو المقابر.

ويعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الجناة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن الجريمة قبل الكشف عنها فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقوبة متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط بقية الجناة.

----------

